# TestMasters Exam Prep Class



## mot14 (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone taken the Mechanical exam prep class by Testmasters in Houston Tx. I wish they would offer it in other states. Just wanted some feedback. Was it worth ~$1700, did they provide classroom literature. I took theFE course and I thought it was very helpful... Thanks in advance....


----------



## shahab (Jan 17, 2011)

mot14 said:


> Has anyone taken the Mechanical exam prep class by Testmasters in Houston Tx. I wish they would offer it in other states. Just wanted some feedback. Was it worth ~$1700, did they provide classroom literature. I took theFE course and I thought it was very helpful... Thanks in advance....


Two of my co-workers have taken the prep classes. Both of them recommended me to enroll. I have registered for April 2011 PE exam and have enrolled.


----------



## acontractor (Jan 31, 2011)

mot14 said:


> Has anyone taken the Mechanical exam prep class by Testmasters in Houston Tx. I wish they would offer it in other states. Just wanted some feedback. Was it worth ~$1700, did they provide classroom literature. I took theFE course and I thought it was very helpful... Thanks in advance....


I didn't take the class but bought Testmasters literature from a friend who attended the class. I studied the material by myself and I passed the test. I don't think you will need to attend class if you're disciplined to go over literature by yourself. I also used Testmasters literature during the exam. I can sell it to whoever is interested.


----------



## stl64 (Feb 1, 2011)

acontractor said:


> mot14 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone taken the Mechanical exam prep class by Testmasters in Houston Tx. I wish they would offer it in other states. Just wanted some feedback. Was it worth ~$1700, did they provide classroom literature. I took theFE course and I thought it was very helpful... Thanks in advance....
> ...



I would be interested in purchasing the testmaster literature. Please contact me at [email protected] with your selling price for the testmaster literature.


----------



## acontractor (Feb 4, 2011)

stl64 said:


> acontractor said:
> 
> 
> > mot14 said:
> ...



This item is already gone but you can start a new thread with your interest. I'm sure whoever completed the course will be willing to give it away.

Thanks!


----------



## stl64 (Feb 4, 2011)

acontractor said:


> stl64 said:
> 
> 
> > acontractor said:
> ...


----------



## stl64 (Feb 4, 2011)

acontractor said:


> stl64 said:
> 
> 
> > acontractor said:
> ...


----------



## stl64 (Feb 4, 2011)

[No message]


----------

